# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  بمناسبة راس السنة الهجرية

## البوب شريف

طلع البدر علينا من ثانييات الوداع وجب الشكر علينا ما دعا لله داع   كل عام وحضراتكم بالف خير بتهنئة الجميع بمناسبة راس السنة الهجرية 1438 ه 
سائلين المولى عز وجل
بحقن دماء المسلمين والعرب في كل مكان
واعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير والبراكات
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## mohamed73



----------

